
Here's What I Think My Purpose in Life Is - mike2477
http://www.michaelthomasblog.com/writing/on-purpose
======
fighting
A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step. Focus on taking that
step.

But purpose can also depend on beliefs. If you believe in reincarnation for
example, making the world a better place is a valid goal, since you are much
more likely to be reborn in Africa/South Asia in absolute poverty than in the
richer parts of the world or in a rich family.

